# EMG 85X in the bridge?



## Rook (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anybody tried this? I really enjoyed my experience with the 81 and 85 X pickups and I've used pretty much just the D-Sonic in my main guitars for the last 5 years. I think there could be potential for the 85X in the bridge based on my experience of it in the neck, I would expect it to be warm but punchy, fairly tight with plenty of headroom.... Anybody able to comment?

Similarly, is the 81X just this and I didn't notice?! Might drop a set in a guitar but at £160 ($220) new and no used sets I don't really want to be massively wrong


----------



## Augminished (Apr 8, 2012)

I have an 81X (bridge) and 85X (neck) and I like it a lot more than normal EMG's. More headroom is a big . They sound more open and they are so simple to switch its stupid. 

I did not try the 85X in the bridge because it was not as tight as the 81X.

If you don't want it super tight I think the 85X in the bridge might sound good.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 8, 2012)

The 85X sounds perfect for what you described man!


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 8, 2012)

I have not tried the x series but I'm running an 85 in the bridge of my DKMG wired for 18 volts and it absolutely kills. Its Very thick and fat sounding but still extremely tight.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 8, 2012)

Not normally a EMG fan at all, but the 85 is a great bridge pickup. 1000 times better than the 81 IMO.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm using the 85 in my bridge position. Havnt used the 85x, but a normal 85 sounds pretty bomb in the bridge. It's not so much of a razor sharp sound as a 81 a little fuller and warmer. Its not muddy either


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 8, 2012)

I had an 85x in the bridge of my old soloist and it was freaking awesome.


----------



## Rook (Apr 10, 2012)

^Oh nice dude, cool that someone's actually tried it 

Ok more questions (teetering here).

Has anyone:

1) 18V modded an X set?
2) Tried the X pickups (any 6 string) AND the HetSet?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also curious about 18v X series. I had an idea to 18v an X set and lower the pickups. It'd be the most passive sounding Emg active ever!


----------



## xeonblade (Apr 11, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'm also curious about 18v X series. I had an idea to 18v an X set and lower the pickups. It'd be the most passive sounding Emg active ever!



18v mod does nothing for X set as I know.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 11, 2012)

I wouldn't go any farther to make them sound passive lol.
X-series at 9v or standard series at 18v/9v or what's the point of using a battery?


----------



## Rook (Apr 11, 2012)

So the question as regards 18V modding the X's was less about 'does it make it sound better' but if people don't think it makes a difference it implies there's no clipping or compression caused by the preamp.

The reason 18v modding a standard set (for anyone that didn't know) is the 18V affectively raised the threshold for clipping by a factor or 2 (in a seriously simplified example haha). So the peaks that cross the line at 9v and create compression which the original EMG's are known for won't cross the threshold with 18v and there won't be any compression. 

18V modding doesn't change the gain, gain in a transistor circuit is determined by a couple of resistances and the spec of the op-amp/transistor used. It doesn't change with voltage unless its a VCA, which it isn't 

Like I said, teetering. I love trying new things, but it feels like an awfully big step. Maybe I'll get some in my BRJ when the slot comes up...


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't see ever needing more headroom than the 81x in 9v form. I had it in an all mahogany lp style guitar and its the "cleanest" sounding pickup I've ever used.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

I switched my 81 and 85 around in my epiphone and it sounds pretty good. I suggest it.


----------



## Dayn (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure I can provide too much detail, as I don't have the guitar anymore... But I looked up many comparison videos of the 81 and 85, and knew I preferred the 85X. So that's what I got, and it sounded brilliant in the bridge. Cleans were great.

I did not try the 18v mod, though. I thought the 85X sounded better than my 808s with 18v, which is why I swapped them out for 808Xs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 12, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I switched my 81 and 85 around in my epiphone and it sounds pretty good. I suggest it.


 
I'd always reccomend this before buying something else, since it's such a quick and painless swap.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 17, 2016)

I *HAVE* 18-volted an 85X bridge in my ESP Eclipse FR... It's a keeper.

Results:

it doesn't so much necessarily -sound- very different, but it PLAYS different. that's why you won't necessarily see a difference on an 18v mod comparison video... for true results, you'd have to double-blind trial it with a guitarist running it into an ISO cab he can't hear or smthn. 

The response to little nuances is quite altered, the little things you can do with bends and hammers and fretting technique change... I'd say it's an improvement. 

But ultimately, for some people it'll be like pinch harmonics or tapping on different rigs - just makjing it easier to achieve what you wanted and extract the desired sound with 18v.

IMHO, it's very noticeable if soloing in an expressive manner...


PS for ppl interested in trying a fully reversible 2minute 18v mod, if your guitar uses a 9v clip (not a dedicated box) - just taker some manicurist scissors or a scalpel, gently open the plastic sleeve om the back of the clip, separate the wires, and then cut through the middle of the clip. Voila - your (+) and (-) poles are separate clips now. To run multiple batteries, just snap them together in a daisy chain. Yes, 9v battery terminals ARE 9v battery clips themselves, you can clip batteries into each other end to end.....

========...................................
******(+)] << clip pt.1 here..........
********...................................
**9V****................============
******(-)]...<<.......[(+)*********
======== ...............****9v.#2***
..............................***********
clip pt2 here.>>........[(-)*********
..............................============


----------

